# jtice's Collection - as of 6-23-04



## jtice (Aug 10, 2003)

*jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

*Update: 6-23-04*







More pics of my Collection 

Light Collection - As of: 6-19-04
~74 Lights, ~15 Accessories TOTAL

Note: T.Mod indicates a Mod I did myself.

=== Back Row Top Shelf ===
1. Inova - 24/7 OD Green
2. Inova - X1 w/ White LEDs
3. Inova - X5T w/ White LEDs
4. Inova - X5T w/ UV LEDs
5. Pila - GL3
6. ArcMania -	SuperFlashlight Type III w/ grip
7. McLux T.Mod - Bare AL PR head w/ X3T 5W LED, DB750, black 3x123 McLux pack
8. McLux - EN coated 3x123 pack
9. McLux - Bare AL PR head (empty), 2x123 EN coated pack
10. McLux - Black PR-T head (empty), 2x123 EN coated pack
11. McLux T.Mod - EN coated Original Mclux head & 1x123 body, R2H LED, BB750
12. McLux - Black 1x123 McLux (empty)
13. SF/McLux T.Mod -	HA McLux PR-T head, TWAK LED, DB911 on SureFire E2e body
14. SureFire -	L4
15. SureFire -	L5 Body
16. SureFire -	E2
17. SureFire -	E1
18. SureFire T.Mod -	E1e modded with R2K LED, BB500
19. Arc -	Arc4+
20. Arc -	LSH-P
21. Arc -	LSH
22. Arc -	LSH
23. Arc -	Rev1 LS w/ 1AA twistie pack
24. Arc -	2AA TSP Clickie pack
25. Arc -	2AA Twistie pack
26. Larry -	CR2
27. Arc -	Stripped & Polished 2AA Twistie pack
28. Arc -	Stripped & Polished 1x123 Twistie pack
29. Arc	T.Mod -	Polished Grey Kit w/ R3J, bb750 on Custom 1x123 Polished body
30. Arc -	Stripped & Polished 1x123 Twistie pack
=== Front Row Top Shelf ===
31. SureFire -	E2e head
32. SureFire -	KL1 head
33. DSpeck -	E2C Adaptor
34. T.Mod -	Esink/Ecan module - 1W LED, BB500
35. T.Mod -	SureFire head to Arc body Adaptor
36. Arc -	AA
37. Arc -	AA
38. Arc -	AA
39. Arc -	AA
40. Arc -	AA
41. Arc -	Stripped & Polished AA
42. Arc -	AAA Black w/ Turqoise LED
43. Arc -	AAA Blue CPF Edition body w/ black UV head
=== Back Row Second Shelf ===
44. MagLite -	MiniMag w/ Ill Pill Module
45. MagLite -	MiniMag stock
46. MagLite -	MiniMag stock
47. MagLite -	MiniMag w/ Dat2Zip MadMax+ wide open Drip-in Module
48. Brinkmann -	2AA Light
49. Mag T.Mod -	2D "MagUflex" Interchangable LED System, Uflex Converter, 8 Brightness levels
50. Mag T.Mod -	2C TWAK LED, DB1222 Converter, running off 3x123
51. MagLite -	2C MagLite stock
52. Energizer T.Mod	-	Double Barrel 4AA, TWAK LED, MadMax Converter
53. Energizer -	Double Barrel 4AA, stock
54. Streamlight -	Propolymer 3C 10 LED
55. ElektroLumens - FT3C
56. Prinston Tec -	Tec40
57. - -	Military Angle Light
58. Streamlight -	Propolymer 4AA 7 LED
59. UK -	4AA LED
60. PC Lite -	4C PC Lite
61. T.Mod -	2D Rayovac, cut down to 1D, running an Arc AAA head.
62. T.Mod -	2D MagLite, cut down to 1D, Modified Head (empty)
63. Brinkmann -	Rebel LED
=== Front Row Second Shelf ===
64. Rayovac -	4AA Headlamp
65. Roth Mag Mod -	Roth MMM (1AA mini mini mag) w/ Q Bin MadMax Drop-in Module
66. T.Mod -	Interchangable LED Module for "MagUflex" - 5W Cyan
67. Arc -	AAA on Keychain
68. CountyComm -	$1 Keychain Light
69. CountyComm -	Super Tough Keychain Light
70. CountyComm -	$1 Keychain Light
71. CountyComm -	Super Tough Keychain Light
72. CountyComm -	$1 Keychain Light
73. - -	4 Red LED flashing Marker Light
74. - -	Red Laser Pointer
75. MagLite -	MiniMag w/ MM+ wideopen Cyan LuxIII Drop-in Module & custom ball optic
76. Streamlight -	Argo LED 3 Level Headlamp
=== Third Shelf Down ===
77. Brinkmann -	Yellow MaxStar 6V / 4D Spotlight
78. Brinkmann -	Black MaxStar 6V / 4D Spotlight
79. Dorcy -	4D Lantern
80. Dorcy -	4AA lantern
81. - -	Red LED Road Flare
82. - -	Red LED Road Flare
83. THOR -	THOR 10 Million Candle Power Rechargable Spotlight
=== Forth Shelf Down ===
84. NELCO -	1 Million Candle Power Plug-in Spotlight
85. Brinkmann -	1 Million Candle Power Plug-in Spotlight


--- And more on the way! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


*Earlier Collection*
Just thought I would add my collection to the mix here.
If anyone has a question about any of the lights here, please PM or email me. I would be glad to help you out in any way I can.

Military angle light, 2D Maglight, 4-MiniMags, Roth's MMM, SL Propolymer 3C, Brinkmann Rebel, Brinkmann Long Life LED, PT Tec40, Inova x5t, Arc 2AA, 1x123 clickie and twistie packs, Arc LSH-P, Arc Grey Kit, Arc AAA's - Blue CPF Member, Black, Stripped HA, Grey, Limited Edition.





Click for Larger Image. 





Click for Larger Image. 

Many more pics of each light can be found HERE. This is updated often. 
[EDIT] Just added some more pics. 8-10-03


----------



## vladuz (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 8-10-03*

Nice collection. I like the Inova X5T


----------



## jtice (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 8-10-03*

*Updated: 1-20-04* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 8-1*

Nice, Ticey. That Arc 1x123 twistie is a short freakin light.

Wilkey


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 8-1*

Beautiful collection Jtice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
But where is your ARC4+ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

You have some McLux /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif, I haven't one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 8-1*

Frenchy,
Arc4 being ordered this weekend. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Yea, I am a Mclux nut. can you tell? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## jayflash (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 8-1*

Wowzers.


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 8-1*

Very nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif No highlighted water this time? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Mike


----------



## jtice (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

Updated my collection pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JanCPF (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

Wow jtice - niiiice!
That Thor spotlight is BIG - right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

Jtice, very nice update, I saw your Arc4+ this time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I think I have to buy some new shelves before I can update my picts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sway (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

John,

Second shelf from the bottom is starting to bow from the weight of the THOR, may need to add some support a 4x6 beam should do the trick.

Very nice collection indeed me likey /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

Thanks alot for the kind words guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Frenchy, Yep, told ya the Arc4+ was on the way last time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Well, go buy a new shelf then! I would like to see an updated shot of your collection, it was quite impressive last time I saw it.

Sway, LOL, yea, damn cheap shelves, at least I know if a storm blows the entire house away, my light shelf will still be there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Maybe just it and the THOR though, LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## UVLaser (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

Very Nice collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif jtice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
How much money did you spand on the hole collection,it dos not have to be exsct.
Oh ya very nice lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I wish I had all those lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Do you have a list of all the flashlights names?
Thanks : /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## NewBie (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

Jtice, 

It doesn't count unless you are wearing or carrying *all* of them, and they are *all* on.


----------



## GJW (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

What's the light 4 to the right of the Arc4 (3 to the left of the Fire~Fly)?
Looks like a Vital Gear body but I can't make out the head.


----------



## jtice (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

Jar,
LOL,,, I cant carry that many,,, I about fell over last time. lol

GJW, 
Thats a Rev1 Arc LS with 1AA skinny twistie pack.

[EDIT] oh, and thats not a FireFly... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I am going to write up a list in the next couple of days.


----------



## was_jlh (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

Much better than a Firefly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

List of lights added to first post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rp42995 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

nice collection but I still see some space left on the shelves you need another flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## GJW (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
oh, and thats not a FireFly... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif


----------



## UVLaser (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 8-10-03*

Thanks jtice for the list
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## UVLaser (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-23-04*

What is the light next to the black Pila - GL3, im not talking about Inova - X5T W/UV LEDs, the light with the big head and small body.
I thinking its light number 6. ArcMania - SuperFlashlight Type III w/ grip.
Im trying to find it on the web but nothing is coming up.
Is that light one of your modded lights?
Thanks agine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

Wow! a beautiful shelf that's clean, organized and dedicated to a great and comprehensive flashlight collection! Man, I am envious! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## jtivat (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
Wow! a beautiful shelf that's clean, organized and dedicated to a great and comprehensive flashlight collection! Man, I am envious! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too!! Man if I did that then my wife would realize how many lights I have and I would be in big trouble! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

UVLaser Its a TNC Head, that ArcMania takes, adn mods.
ArcMania also had those new "grip" type III bodies made.
i dont know if he has any more for sale. PM him.

Thanks for the comments guys.
Good to know I have a place where my "sickness" is understood. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## NewBie (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

pssst.... hey jtice

I think you are an addicted bonnified flashaholic.


----------



## Stickles01 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

Dude, you need more, more more more, and then you can sell me your Arc LSL-P, and then buy another one.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

jtice, where in the world is your 6C???


----------



## jtice (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

Stickless, Thats a Arc LS*H]*-P /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif and BTW,, where were you Saturday!?! We missed you Paintballin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

arewethereyetdad, 6C ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 6C maglight? lol
Personally, I think anything over a 2D mag is way too large, and anything over a 3D mag, is just crazy stupid. ... ... hmmm,, I need a 6D mag I guess. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

jtice, no I mean a very rare Surefire 6 (also known as a 6C), as detailed inside this post (below). I just bought a mint 6C from juancho.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=592726&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&fpart=2&vc=1

Sorry, I must have been thinking jtivat, not jtice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: jtice\'s Collection - as of 6-2*

Ah I see now, thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Yea, there are alot of Surefires I still need to get. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Dont worry, ppl mix me up with jtivat quite a bit. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif He should change his name. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------

